# Husqvarna BT150 Back Blower



## jay3571 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a Husqvarna BT150 Back Blower. This blower has locked-up/siezed up and I have not a clue where to start in trying to fix it. I do not want to take it to a repair shop I figured I would try and fix it my self. Anybody have a clue what might be the problem??

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Usually being run with straight gas rather than 2-cycle mix. Remove the spark plug and muffler to see what dammage is obvious to piston and cylinder walls, if you can see deep scratches it is not worth going on. Try spraying PB Blaster in the cylinder and let it set for a day then spray more for another day. If it has a full crank remover the starter assembly and put a wrench on the crank bolt and try to rock it back and forth, it may take several days of soaking to get it to come loose, there is a 75% chance that it will be junk, however you may get lucky. Have a good one. Geo


----------

